# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  thuê xe đi Vân Đồn lh 0915.702.015

## viettrans

* BẢNG GIÁ XE ĐI VÂN ĐỒN - QUAN LẠN - Cô tô - Cái rồng: xe đưa đón
- Xe 16 chỗ: 5.000.000 VNĐ
- Xe 29 chỗ: 6.400.000 VNĐ
- Xe 35 chỗ: 8.000.000 VNĐ
- Xe 45 chỗ:9.500.000 VNĐ 
_*** Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tương đối, giá có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm__._
GIẢM GIÁ 10% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN, VĂN PHÒNG DU LỊCH VÀ KHÁCH HÀNG THUÊ XE SỚM, THUÊ VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU

Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:
Công ty: Viettrans Hà Nội
add: số 383 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - HÀ NỘI
VPGD: Tổ 10 Thạch bàn, Long Biên, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3932 0020
Fax: *04 3932 0159*
Yahoo: viettrans02  -  sky: viettrans_xedulich
Hotline: 0915.702.015 – 0944.73.88.55
Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------

